# X'y i bajerki

## ziemniak

Jakich używacie "upiększaczy pulpitu" tj. prognoza pogody czy xeyes ?Last edited by ziemniak on Sun Feb 19, 2006 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szolek

U mnie fluxbox a przyozdobiony conkey'em. Do tego w szczelinie wmsmixer.

----------

## v7n

Bardzo dawno... jak mialem kde... superkaramba

Kiedys... juz na fluxie... gdesklets

Teraz... ciagle na fluxie... gkrellm2+kilka wtyczek+ladny skin

Aha... od przedwczoraj zaczalem zabawe z conky'im. Jeszcze z nim troche powalcze. Razem z gkrellm'em=zgrany duet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KeyBi

 *ziemniak wrote:*   

> Jakich używacie "upiękrzaczy pulpitu"
> 
> 

 

upiększaczy !

Ja używam Superkaramby (motyw z akutalną datą), kilku apletów do KDE tj. Tasbar v2, Cpuinfo, Knemo. 

Kiedyś na fluxbox'ie używałem torsmo ...

----------

## BeteNoire

Moja kompozycja pulpitu sama w sobie jest dla mnie piękna  :Very Happy:  KDE + Dekorator + mtaskbar + Conky.

----------

## v7n

Ooo wlasnie - korzystalem jeszcze z torsmo ( ale to tylko do wyswietlania aktualnego ip ).

http://volon.6te.net/screens.html

----------

## Maqlik

U mnie tak jak widać, Superkaramba z Areo_aio, SoundMania, LiquitWeather i KaramTop.

----------

## Aktyn

Kde w czystej postaci  :Smile:  Tylko wkurza mnie ten obrazek w tle konqerora,

Tapete sobie co 1-2 tygodnie zmieniam. (teraz akurat bez fotki)

----------

## nigdydosc

kilka ciekawych upiekszaczy ma w sobie E17

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=e174vm.jpg

----------

## endel

Kiedys gdesklets, potem gkrellm2, potem conky, teraz jeno jakies dockapps we Fluxboxie - chyba standardowo u wiekszosci tak ewoluuje ilosc uzywanych "upiekszaczy"  :Smile: 

----------

## WujekStaszek

No widze, ze sie chwalicie pulpitamia :] to ja tez sie pochwale 

http://krecik.zidev.com/gentoo.png

Fluxbox + Conky ;]

----------

## totencham

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> (...) Tylko wkurza mnie ten obrazek w tle konqerora (...)

 

Sprawdź menu Widok -> Konfiguracja tła...

----------

## Aktyn

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Sprawdź menu Widok -> Konfiguracja tła...

 

dzieki, rzeczywiście   :Embarassed:  , czasem sie człowiek zapatrzy na ustawienia a tu prosze,   :Cool: 

----------

## v7n

 *WujekStaszek wrote:*   

> No widze, ze sie chwalicie pulpitamia :] to ja tez sie pochwale 
> 
> http://krecik.zidev.com/gentoo.png
> 
> Fluxbox + Conky ;]

 

Mozesz podac nazwe stylu Fluxa? Ew. wrzucic konfiga?

----------

## Audiopain

conky

----------

## Poe

torsmo odpowiednio skonfigurowane. wygląda to tak

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/graph/Enlight-fire2-2.jpg

co do innych upiększaczy, mozecie sie pobawic programem xdesktopwaves (jest nawet w portageu). jest to program, który na pulpit "nakłada" taflę wody o wybranym kolorze + mozliwosc dodania wiatru (od lekkiego zefirku do wichury) oraz kropli deszczu (od kilku ropelek do ulewy). bawilem się, testowałem, napisalem how-to krotkie na ten temat, ale nie wiem czy moge podać linka, bo to do innego fora prowadzi. ewentualnie przekopiuje to na nasze forum (prawa auorskie i tak sa moje, wiec moge  :Wink:  co wy na to?)

bajerek po prostu nie robiący nic konstruktywnego... ale fajnie wyglada jak pod kursorem woda sie zalamuje itp  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

 *Poe wrote:*   

> (...) co wy na to? (...)

 

Prosimy  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

Skoro mowa o bajerach - mzoecie zobaczyc to: x11-misc/3ddesktop. Sluzy do przelaczania sie miedzy wirtualnymi pulpitami w efekltowny sposb :]

----------

## ANTAL

Na razie E-16.8 z gkrellm (jedyny bajerek)....  Potem się zobaczy. Nie bardzo lubię się otaczać bajerkami, ale coś ładnego... Czemu nie... 

Nota bene, ciekawe kiedy ten x11-libs/evas mi się zemerguje bez błędu... Ciągle to samo, z thinktuxa dostaję z błędem, a na sf.net nijak się dostać nie idzie... Ostatnio jak raz udało mi się sciągnąć to było wszystko dobre, za to mi wtedy padł system... E-17 ponoć ma sporo ciekawych rzeczy... Niestety.. nie nacieszyłem się...

----------

## spiker

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> E-17 ponoć ma sporo ciekawych rzeczy... Niestety.. nie nacieszyłem się...

 

no ma kilka ciekawych rzeczy

----------

## rampage7

miałem krótko motyw karamby załadowany - aero all in one - ale zaczął mnie wkurzać, bo jak obracałem ekran do pionu to mi go obcinało - nie zostawał tam gdzie miał, a z prawej strony ekranu mi sie nie podobał, więc wyleciał na amen  :Smile: 

Teraz KDE w najprostszej możliwej postaci z kilkoma upiększeniami: klik

----------

## ANTAL

 *spiker wrote:*   

>  *ANTAL wrote:*   E-17 ponoć ma sporo ciekawych rzeczy... Niestety.. nie nacieszyłem się... 
> 
> no ma kilka ciekawych rzeczy

 

No... Ja już to przez chwilę miałem... Twoj srceen?  :Smile:   Jeśli tak, to jak ci się zachowuje siedemnastka?

NA razie mam tylko gkrellm. A propos tego twojego screena... Czy to trochę za bardzo nie przypomina windozy oczywiściwe wyglądem... To są są tematy 17-ki?...

----------

## WujekStaszek

 *Quote:*   

> Mozesz podac nazwe stylu Fluxa? Ew. wrzucic konfiga?

 

Prosze

----------

## v7n

 *WujekStaszek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mozesz podac nazwe stylu Fluxa? Ew. wrzucic konfiga? 
> 
> Prosze

 Dzieki !

Co do bajerow - mozecie sie zainteresowac root-tail, podobno fajne do wysmietlania logow na root_window. Chociaz dla mnie aterm rlz  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   (...) co wy na to? (...) 
> 
> Prosimy 

 

proszę bardzo  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436552.html

----------

## spiker

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

> Twoj srceen?   Jeśli tak, to jak ci się zachowuje siedemnastka?
> 
> NA razie mam tylko gkrellm. A propos tego twojego screena... Czy to trochę za bardzo nie przypomina windozy oczywiściwe wyglądem... To są są tematy 17-ki?...

 

zachowuje się bardzo dobrze, jest stabilna i pracuję na niej dzień w dzień. Gdzie to Ci przypomina windowsa?? w czym? Tapeta jest przypomina trochę tą z xp-ka ale jest sciagnieta z deviantart. A co do tematow to to jest postawowy temat reszte mozesz zanlezc tu www.get-e.org

----------

## nigdydosc

 *ANTAL wrote:*   

>  *spiker wrote:*    *ANTAL wrote:*   E-17 ponoć ma sporo ciekawych rzeczy... Niestety.. nie nacieszyłem się... 
> 
> no ma kilka ciekawych rzeczy 
> 
> No... Ja już to przez chwilę miałem... Twoj srceen?   Jeśli tak, to jak ci się zachowuje siedemnastka?
> ...

 

Mój screen  :Smile:  Jak sie zachowuje ? całkiem przyzwoicie chociaz zdarzaja sie jej wysypy np przy zmianie thema i przy niektorych modulach. Tak tematy sa 17 tki tylko troszke przerobione a wlasciwie polaczone z ganta wziety ibar i ibox, z japan wziety zegar, z simply white wzieta cala reszta, czcionki z digiart  :Smile: 

/EDIT

Ehh przepraszam to nie było do mnie jakos tak bezmyslnie czytalem te posty sorki

----------

## dylon

W mnie dla odmiany "klasyczne  :Smile:  " kde + superkaramba z pokombinowanymi roznymi tematami.

http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzut1vc.jpg

p.s. superkaramba mnie zaczyna juz irytowac bo czasami mi wywala segfault-y  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## przemos

Widzę, że każdy chwali się swoimi pulpitami... Ja mam inny problem, mianowicie kiedy przesuwam okno po ekranie strasznie zniekształca się. Zresztą, żeby lepiej to wytłumaczyć wstawiam screena: http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/2717/200602232046391024x768scrot8iv.jpg  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dylon

 *przemos wrote:*   

> ... kiedy przesuwam okno po ekranie strasznie zniekształca się. ...[/url]  

 

Czy to aby na pewno problem?  :Smile: 

Niedawno widzialem jakis filmik reklamowy z gnome w roli glownej i tam wlasnie takie ficzery pokazywali...  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   ... kiedy przesuwam okno po ekranie strasznie zniekształca się. ...[/url]   
> 
> Czy to aby na pewno problem? 
> 
> Niedawno widzialem jakis filmik reklamowy z gnome w roli glownej i tam wlasnie takie ficzery pokazywali... 

 

Naucz się czytać między wierszami...  :Wink: 

----------

## andrzejk

No to i ja się pochwalę. KDE + Baghira + SuperKaramba + KXDocker i odrobinę przeźroczystości menu

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/5uah52a3jv0u7wng.html

----------

## arsen

a ja tylko ikonki na pulpicie  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/screens/xfce4-new/xfce4-20060220.png

----------

## przemos

 *arsen wrote:*   

> a ja tylko ikonki na pulpicie 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.pl/~arsen/screens/xfce4-new/xfce4-20060220.png

 

No nie powiem robi wrażenie połączenie prostoty z estetyką in plus. To teraz się tłumacz co tam masz, bo chociażby ten panel to chyba nie jest standardowy.

EDIT: file-manager to ROX zdaje się - jakieś dodatkowe funkcjonalności dodałeś?

----------

## arsen

wszystko to xfce-svn (odpowiednio pokonfigurowane) + rox, nic wiecej.

----------

## Audiopain

a styl gtk zmieniales, czy tez jakis z XFCE?

----------

## arsen

styl do gtk działa tylko na xfce-svn, zbyt dużo różnych class specjalnie dla xfce.

----------

## przemos

No naprawdę robi wrażenie (przynajmniej na mnie). Powiedz jeszcze czy próbowałeś na tym Xgl i jeśli tak to czy wszytko współgra z tym projektem.

----------

## arsen

Xgl przestał mnie bawić po 1 godzinie, współga jak wspołgra, compiz mnie denerwuje itd. Podobno developerzy chcą włączyć suport dla XGL w xfwm4 jak xgl sie ustabilizuje, to już by było to  :Smile: 

----------

## skaarj

Ja zadam bardzo lamerskie pytanie ale o xgl dowiedziałem się dopiero niedawo.

Czy compiz to jest takie środowisko graficzne jak kde czy gnome, które wykorzystuje xgl. Czy będzie możliwość włączenia takich bajerów w kde 4.0 bo słyszałem że ma to być jako opcja środowiska graficznego dopiero w tej wersji.

----------

## arsen

XGL to serwer X który który wymaga do wszystkiego prócz wyświetlania obrazu xorg. XGL wykorzystuje opengl do wyświetlania okien i innch rzeczy, jak wiadomo ukaład 3D na dzisiejszych kartach jest dużo wydajniejszy niż układ 2D, to jest przyszłość.

----------

## skaarj

A Compiz? Co to jest?

----------

## arsen

menadżer okien.

----------

## Sahin

Jak ten cały Compiz ma się do KDE ? Na zrzutkach widzę wszędzie Gnome, którego nie mam. Mam tylko KDE i IceWM, czy z tymi środowiskami będzie on współpracować ?

----------

## skaarj

 *arsen wrote:*   

> menadżer okien.

 

Czyli coś takiego jak afterstep, window maker, flux?

----------

## n0rbi666

Sahin - compiz z KDE jeszcze nie współpracuje, aczkolwiek może niedługo zacznie (kde-window-decorator jest już)

i w KDE4 ponoć ma być wsparcie dla Xgl  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Sahin - compiz z KDE jeszcze nie współpracuje, aczkolwiek może niedługo zacznie (kde-window-decorator jest już)
> 
> i w KDE4 ponoć ma być wsparcie dla Xgl 

 

a jakieś oficjalne źródło że kde4 ma wspierać xgl? bo ja o takowym nie słyszałem.

----------

## Audiopain

ktos testowal xgl z fluxboxem?

----------

## ilny

Ja probuje, jak narazie czarny ekran, i "klepsydra"   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

arsen - hmm szczerze to nie wiem, skąd to słyszałem - ale trzeba poszukać :Smile: 

a ja odpaliłem kde-window-decorator, i prawie że dziala - tylko nie ma dekoracji okna  :Wink:  ale zawartość okien jest, cube jest, i wszystko ładnie się przesuwa - więc wywalam gnome, i czekam, aż kde-window-decorator będzie gotowy  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *arsen wrote:*   

> styl do gtk działa tylko na xfce-svn, zbyt dużo różnych class specjalnie dla xfce.

  Czy mógłbyś udostępnić ten styl? A tak na marginesie to jest twój styl czy gdzieś go znalazłeś. BTW. trochę mi przypomina zmodyfikowaną wersję "Xfce-dusk"

EDIT: jeszcze jedno - co zrobiłeś, że masz dość dużą ikonkę na przycisku menu, u mnie ma może ona wymiar 5x5 ledwo coś widać

----------

## arsen

Styl masz tutaj, jest to ciemny styl ale można go powyginać w gtkrc i zrobić co tam się chce. Co do wielkości ikony, na tym stylu nie ma takich ograniczeń właśnie, zwykłe style lubią przeskalować ikony, czy pluginy na panelu. 

Co do całego wątka polecam cairo-clock, opis u mnie tutaj a tutaj ebuildy.

----------

## przemos

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Styl masz tutaj, jest to ciemny styl ale można go powyginać w gtkrc i zrobić co tam się chce. Co do wielkości ikony, na tym stylu nie ma takich ograniczeń właśnie, zwykłe style lubią przeskalować ikony, czy pluginy na panelu. 
> 
> Co do całego wątka polecam cairo-clock, opis u mnie tutaj a tutaj ebuildy.

 

W zasadzie już znalazłem ciekawy styl "Xi-Albook", z tym że właśnie ikonka na przycisku jest mała. Ale jak już dodałeś linka do tego drugiego stylu może znajdę element odpowiadający za ten mankament. Co do cairo-clock to dziś znalazłem go na xfce-org i faktycznie fajny bajer.

----------

## Sahin

Wiatm

Czy ktoś z was wie jak na tym sześcianie w Compiz zrobić, żeby na dolnej i górnej ściance umieścić jakiś obrazek. Domyślnie są białe, co nie wygląda zbyt pięknie. Widziałem zrzutki z logiem Ubuntu, chciałbym coś takiego zrobić z logiem Gentoo.

----------

## n0rbi666

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3142904.html#3142904

 *Quote:*   

> putting a svg on the top of the cube ist quiet simple. 
> 
> When you compile compiz make sure you compile it with svg use flag and that it really uses svg. 
> 
> If you use the useflag but it does still compile it without svg make sure you have installed libsvg and libsvg-cairo. 
> ...

 

----------

